# Let's post awesome free/indie games!



## Riptor (Oct 23, 2009)

So, let's all post awesome indie and freeware games. Put up a link to the site to download the game or its demo, and if it's an indy game, the price. Possibly a Youtube video, if you can find one.

*Runman: Race Around The World*, Free!

Made by Tom Sennet and Matt Thorton (the guy behind Jumper and Untitled Story, other awesome platformers), this game's like a cross between the old Sonic games and Super Mario World, only with more of a focus on beating your best scores and times. Also has a great soundtrack full of folk, blues, and jazz.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3B7x5DvsuVI

Get it here! http://whatareyouwait.info/download.php

*Noitu Love 2*, $10

If you have any interest in Treasure's games, you'll love this. It's made by just one guy, one of the spriters of Contra 4, and it's an incredibly polished game. There's 7 levels with a ton of boss fights, and 2 unlockable characters and difficulties. It's pretty short, but it's pretty much perfect the whole way through.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ysO4YfKM1E0

Get the demo, and his other free games here!
http://www.konjak.org/index.php

*The White Chamber*, Free.

This is a really creepy adventure game made with something called the Wintermute Engine. You wake up in this coffin on an abandoned spaceship, and you have no idea how you've gotten there. It's got multiple endings and full voice acting, too.

Get it here! http://www.studiotrophis.com/site/projects/thewhitechamber

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FFps5T5WnEE


----------



## Kipple (Oct 23, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8F1cOvZ3nS8

I'm playing it right now. It's actually a lot more fun than most RPGs.


----------



## CryoScales (Oct 23, 2009)

Bar none, the hardest game ever created

http://kayin.pyoko.org/iwbtg/

The specific reason being it was designed to be the hardest game ever created, and if the developer could beat a certain stage he had to make it harder.


----------



## lilEmber (Oct 23, 2009)

Not inde but GTA I and II are free to download, so is daggerfall elder scrolls.


----------



## Sernion (Oct 23, 2009)

Cave Story (Free)
http://www.miraigamer.net/cavestory/

Trilby Series (Free)
-5 Days a Stranger
http://www.fullyramblomatic.com/5days/
-7 Days a Skeptic
http://www.fullyramblomatic.com/7days/
-Trilby's Notes
http://www.fullyramblomatic.com/notes/
-6 Days a Sacrifice
http://www.fullyramblomatic.com/6days/


----------



## CryoScales (Oct 23, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> Not inde but GTA I and II are free to download


http://www.rockstargames.com/classics/


NewfDraggie said:


> , so is daggerfall elder scrolls.



http://www.elderscrolls.com/downloads/downloads_games.htm

Here are the links, which took roughly 1 minute of googling to find.

Also not only is Daggerfall free to download. You can also download Arena, the first game in the series. Though to run both Daggerfall and Arena you need Dosbox.

I heavily recommend downloading Dosbox and reading the game's installation instructions.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Oct 23, 2009)

MGD3 http://renard.teknolust.org/mgd/

Download it. Play it. Get wrist cramps.


----------



## Surgat (Oct 23, 2009)

*7 Minutes* 
http://www.virtanen.urli.net/

*Eversion*
http://zarat.us/tra/offline-games/eversion.html


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Oct 23, 2009)

Death Rally, which we had a thread about like yesterday.

EDIT:

Also, for this weekend, Steam members can play Killing Floor for free.


----------



## Riptor (Oct 24, 2009)

More games!

First up, anything from AGDI Interactive. They've put Kings Quest 1 into VGA, with hand-drawn backgrounds and full voice acting (They even got the guy from 5 to voice Graham.) Then they redid KQ2, which is pretty much a brand new (and much better) game. It hasn't been that long since they did QFG2, but that's more of a straight remake with a few extra things.

Also, they've made a commercial game called Al Emmo and the Dutchman's Mine, but I haven't played it, so I don't know if it's any good. For $30, it better be, though.

Also, if you haven't played Streets of Rage Remake yet, you should. It's not really finished yet, but they have monthly updates on their blog, and from what I can see, it's going on pretty well, and the game's great as it is.

*XOP and XOP Black.* Two free bullet-hell shooters that are pretty fun, if you're into that kind of thing. They're short, and don't really have any neat gimmicks, but they have several difficulties to choose from, and a score attack and boss rush mode.

Sonic Robo Blast 2. I might have already mentioned this game in another thread, but it bears repeating. It plays just like the Genesis Sonic game, only in 3D. (Well, 3D as the Doom engine is, anyway.) It's not quite finished yet, but it's perfectly playable anyway. It also has online multiplayer and mod support! Video.

Also, question for you guys, should I include Flash and online game in this thread? Technically, they're free, and indie, (mostly) but I'd rather not do it if you think it'd clutter up the thread.

BTW, mods, can I have a sticky on this, so we don't have to make another one of these?


----------



## Vintage (Oct 24, 2009)

we have these every so often so i made a list

oh, in before BUT IF YOU PIRATE EVERYTHING'S FREE



			
				Vintage said:
			
		

> cave story
> la-mulana
> all of cactus's games (including clean asia, xoldiers, ad nauseam and mondo medicals)
> barkley, shut up and jam: gaiden
> ...


----------



## Vintage (Oct 25, 2009)

http://www.pixelprospector.com/indev/ is a really, REALLY good blog for catching some of the indie games currently in development, btw


----------



## Kesteh (Oct 26, 2009)

Can't forget Audiosurf.
http://www.audio-surf.com


----------



## Vintage (Oct 28, 2009)

machinarium ($17)

site
review


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 28, 2009)

http://www.rrrrthats5rs.com/games/dont-shoot-the-puppy/

Don't Shoot The Puppy!


----------



## The Fitz (Oct 29, 2009)

The Marathon series:

http://source.bungie.org/get/

In case you're wondering, it's a trilogy of games Bungie (Yes, the makers of Halo) released in the 90's. They're giving it away for free now, and there are a few user created scenarios for it as well. Plus it's got online multiplayer .

You can read up on it here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marathon_(video_game)


----------



## Bittertooth (Oct 29, 2009)

*Quake Live*: http://www.quakelive.com/

It's essentially an enhanced version of Quake 3, except it's free and browser-based (although you do need to download a plug-in).  it's mainly an online multiplayer game.


----------



## CubeJackal (Oct 30, 2009)

*Gang Garrison 2: *http://www.ganggarrison.com/

Free TF2 demake. Basically, Team Fortress 2 in pixels.


----------



## Zhael (Oct 31, 2009)

Riptor said:


> *The White Chamber*, Free.
> 
> This is a really creepy adventure game made with something called the Wintermute Engine. You wake up in this coffin on an abandoned spaceship, and you have no idea how you've gotten there. It's got multiple endings and full voice acting, too.
> 
> ...



I sat there really confused, as I had no clue what to do.
Then I got into the game and... holy shit.  The ending I got was an accidental death, and everything was reset, and it pissed me off.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2009)

78641: a targ adventure (free)

becomr; dick salesman



Zhael said:


> I sat there really confused, as I had no clue what to do.
> Then I got into the game and... holy shit. The ending I got was an accidental death, and everything was reset, and it pissed me off.



have you ever played out of this world?

what you're describing is kind of like that.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 18, 2009)

AaaaaAAaaaAAAaaAAAAaAAAAA!!! - A Reckless Disregard for Gravity ($15)

video
main site
demo

edit: this is actually really good


----------



## Thou Dog (Nov 20, 2009)

I don't know about indie, but I think WolfTeam is awesome. Sure, it's a bit of a CounterStrike ripoff, but let's be fair: CounterStrike doesn't let you turn into a monster and break other players in half.

Oh, and of course Dwarf Fortress. Full name "Slaves to Armok II: Dwarf Fortress".


----------



## darzoz (Nov 20, 2009)

Has any one said Iji yet? well if not: http://www.remar.se/daniel/iji.php


----------



## Sernion (Nov 22, 2009)

Thou Dog said:


> I don't know about indie, but I think WolfTeam is awesome. Sure, it's a bit of a CounterStrike ripoff, but let's be fair: CounterStrike doesn't let you turn into a monster and break other players in half.
> 
> Oh, and of course Dwarf Fortress. Full name "Slaves to Armok II: Dwarf Fortress".



Actually, its a Alien Versus Predator 2 ripoff.
Though, as a fan of Rakion and Softnyx, I'd like to try that game someday.


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Nov 25, 2009)

Here is what I found 

http://supertuxkart.sourceforge.net/

http://supertux.lethargik.org

http://www.frozen-bubble.org

http://kqlives.sourceforge.net

http://tuxracer.sourceforge.net

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tux_Racer

http://linux.tlk.fr/games/Powermanga

http://armagetron.sourceforge.net

http://www.shatters.net/celestia

http://www.flightgear.org

http://www.gltron.org

http://torcs.sourceforge.net

http://tremulous.net

http://neverball.org/

http://www.glest.org/en/index.html

http://www.bzflag.org

http://sauerbraten.org

http://www.pankhurst.uklinux.net/zaxxon.html

http://www.imitationpickles.org/pyweek1

http://www.racer.nl

http://www.americasarmy.com

http://www.pekaro.de

Rockstar Games have 3 classic titles for Free download in their classic section
http://www.rockstargames.com 

tower toppler
http://toppler.sourceforge.net

2D version of Robocop
http://www.robocoparchive.com/games/game-fanmade-2d.htm

Fanmade version of Tempest
http://typhoon.kuto.de

Full color version of the original Star Wars Arcade game
http://www.minionsoft.com/starwars/starwars.htm

http://www.miraigamer.net/cavestory

sonic 
http://fanmade.emulationzone.org/manicteam/nsgs/index.htm

NES super mario with dx quality graphics
http://blazefire.mooglecavern.com/sekrit/mween

Super mario war
http://smw.72dpiarmy.com/?q=node

Great site with plunty of free games
www.acid-play.com

This site lists 100s of games
http://mywebpages.comcast.net/SupportCD/XPGames.html

http://www.trackmania.com/tm/index.php
http://ytanium.altervista.org/
http://konjak.org/chalk.htm
http://nifflas.ni2.se/index.php?main=01Home
http://kayin.pyoko.org/iwbtg/index.php
http://atari2600duds.sitesled.com/index.html
http://supertux.lethargik.org
http://www.supertux.info/ supertux bonus levels 
http://tuxracer.sourceforge.net
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tux_Racer
http://linux.tlk.fr/games/Powermanga


----------



## Vintage (Dec 8, 2009)

Igneous (free, good luck running it)

video
main site


----------



## Kajet (Dec 8, 2009)

A New Zero is pretty awesome... and it's only like... 1.63MB

http://db.tigsource.com/games/a-new-zero


----------



## Riptor (Dec 9, 2009)

*Sonic Robo Blast 2*

So, let's start with the obvious: Most, if not all Sonic fangames suck shit. Either they're full of terrible, broken, gameplay and obvious recolors passed off as new characters, or they're actually decent, but you'll be lucky if it gets finished past the first zone. So, I'm really happy that I've found one that actually manages to do neither.

(Just so you all know, there WAS a Sonic Robo Blast 1, but it was a horrifically ugly game made with The Games Factory, so it's not worth playing at all, unless you like laughing at crappy fangames.)

Anyway, SRB2's a 3D fangame done in the style of the Genesis games, that uses the Doom engine. Yeah, I know that probably sounds like an incredibly stupid engine to use for a Sonic game, and you can definitely see the limitations, but it works out a lot better than you'd imagine.

http://img257.imageshack.us/img257/3533/gfz2.png

It's refreshing to see a Sonic fangame that's not full of what you'd expect to find in this kind of thing, for once. There's no evil recolors, no creepy princess to romance, no gaping pits threatening to punish your mistakes EVERYWHERE you go, just Sonic, Tails, and Knuckles with Robotnik being a dick who needs an asskicking every third act.

http://www.srb2.org/screenshots/thz3.png

There's also a few secrets you can get by finding hidden emblems and beating the game with all the Chaos Emeralds, like a short but neat reference to another Sega series. (By the way, Super Sonic's playable in regular gameplay.) There's even online multiplayer, with modes for deathmatch, tag, co-op, capture the flag, and racing.

http://img340.imageshack.us/img340/112/match2.png

There have been some issues with crashing, though, the only real solution the developers have for that until the next versions is setting it to a certain resolution. Not all the levels are finished, either, and some of them still need a good bit of work. Plus, it's the Doom engine, so no telling if they're ever going to have loops or slopes. 

Still, though, it's probably the best Sonic fangame with any kind of progress out there, and it's way better than what Sega's putting out now. Not like that's any kind of achievement, though. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ljstp58SxYI - Here's a video of Arid Canyon, which is pretty much Dust Hill in 3D.

http://www.srb2.org/ - Here's the main site, with screenshots, info, and a download link. Their forum's Releases section has some characters and levels for download, but the forum has a lot of the kind of people you'd expect to find on a Sonic-based forum, so try not to poke around too much, if you can help it. Still, you might want to check it every once in a while and keep up to date on what's happening with the game. You might some of the custom levels, too.

By the way, if anyone has problems with the tank-style controls, there's an option called 'Analog Control' you can toggle to make it more like a traditional 3D platformer. You'll need to set camera keys, though.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Dec 9, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Bar none, the hardest game ever created
> 
> http://kayin.pyoko.org/iwbtg/
> 
> The specific reason being it was designed to be the hardest game ever created, and if the developer could beat a certain stage he had to make it harder.



Made it as far as the Bowser, Wart and Dr. Wily battle until I picked up Baldur's Gate II.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Dec 11, 2009)

Chromium B.S.U., Blood Frontier, and Lugaru come to mind.


----------



## Muki Hyena (Dec 11, 2009)

gettin' some shooters up in this piece

Wolfteam
http://wolfteam.softnyx.net/

Crossfire
http://crossfire.z8games.com/

Combat Arms
http://combatarms.nexon.net/
(The above 3 are Korean CounterStrike clones, all p good)

Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory
http://www.planetwolfenstein.com/enemyterritory/

Sauerbraten (arena-style FPS built on an original engine)
http://sauerbraten.org/

Halo PC Trial
http://halo2.filefront.com/file/Halo_Trial;24270

Halo: Out With a Whimper (Fan-made sidescroller WIP, very impressive work)
http://triblox.org/social/

Dead Fronteir (Top-down survival horror action mmorpg)
http://www.deadfrontier.com/

And last but not least, Marathon 1, Marathon 2: Durandal, and Marathon 3: Infinity:
http://source.bungie.org/

hth~


----------



## Aden (Dec 11, 2009)

Vintage said:


> machinarium ($17)
> 
> site
> review



Recommending this.

And grab the soundtrack if you can find it. It's pretty great.


----------



## aetos (Dec 15, 2009)

WARNING: THIS IS THE HARDEST PLATFORMER YOU WILL EVER PLAY. "I WANNA BE THE GUY" MAY FRUSTRATE YOU TO THE POINT OF _SUICIDE_. Bet you can't beat it...

http://kayin.pyoko.org/iwbtg/downloads.php


----------



## FoxyAreku (Jan 2, 2010)

Tinker on Windows Live games, fun if you like puzzlers.


----------



## Lobar (Jan 3, 2010)

Since this thread was bumped already, here's a couple games for puzzler fans:

Crystalex is a pretty awesome Diamonds clone made by some SA goon.  Graphics are a bit weak, but the gameplay and level design are ace so if you've ever played Diamonds on a graphing calculator or something and liked it then give it a try.

I also recently started playing Heboris, which is an unofficial Tetris clone whose development is maintained by 2ch.  It has very customizable rules so as to accurately simulate many versions of Tetris, particularly those put out by Arika that are geared towards ridiculously high-level play (video).  If you think you're good at Tetris, give it a try; playing at 20G completely changes how the game is played.  There's a few different versions available, all are included in this .zip archive.  I use the C++ port of the C7V4EX package myself.


----------



## Sparticle (Jan 3, 2010)

Quick artistic flash game


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 3, 2010)

Sparticle said:


> Quick artistic flash game



wow, artistic indeed :O good one^^


----------



## Cheezy WEAPON (Jan 4, 2010)

No mention of Knytt or Knytt Stories?

http://nifflas.ni2.se/

It's a nice, relaxing platformer with custom levels to get after you play the main game. It might be a little pretentious, artsy-fartsy or boring, but you might like it if you give it a chance.


----------



## Hyouhoshi (Jan 10, 2010)

That White Chamber game is pretty creepy already.  I downloaded it yesterday, played a little bit.  I like it, but the voice acting for every action gets kinda annoying.

Also:  Knytt Stories is AWESOME.  A friend showed me that a year ago or so, I thought it was really engrossing.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 10, 2010)

I downloaded The Black Heart after reading about it on TVTropes, but only just now tried it today.

It's fun, if you like fighting games. I hate them and still enjoy it, though 

I'm going to try Yume Nikki today, too, if I ever get it working. I've heard it's bizarre.


----------



## Vintage (Jan 11, 2010)

VVVVVV ($15)

demo (online via kongregate | win | mac)
main site


----------



## Baree (Jan 13, 2010)

Castle of the Winds, an RPG developed in 1989 by Rick Saada for Windows 3.1(1). It's old, but Rick released the full game for download in 1998 on his homepage here: http://www.exmsft.com/~ricks/

I really love this game. If you like RPG's I don't think you can go wrong by giving it a try. If you can get over its age and all the consequences that brings.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 16, 2010)

Sparticle said:


> Quick artistic flash game


Just played it today.
<3


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 16, 2010)

Critter Crunch from Capybara Games. I'm not a library, so search it yourself.


----------



## Vintage (Jan 19, 2010)

first-person tetris (free)

http://firstpersontetris.com/?tetris



ChipmunkBoy92 said:


> Critter Crunch from Capybara Games. I'm not a library, so search it yourself.



well aren't we a dollop of fucking sunshine


----------



## TheBiggestIdiotEver (Jan 21, 2010)

8-bit Left 4 Dead


----------



## Zydala (Jan 21, 2010)

http://armorgames.com/play/4309/this-is-the-only-level

(turn the sound down to keep yourself sane!)

EDIT: Also I'm really glad someone mentioned Knytt and Knytt stories :3


----------



## Azure (Jan 27, 2010)

If you have a Steam Client, PSYCHONAUTS IS 2 DOLLARS HOLY SHIT. Get it now. It's as close to free as ever it was, and no less incredible a game.


----------



## Vintage (Jan 30, 2010)

gnop (free)

http://bitbattalion.com/games/gnop/


----------



## Wolfshadow (Feb 8, 2010)

Man, how about if you WANT to make an Indie game?! I mean, I made a few MMX/Furry crossover games WAYYYYYYY back in high school (that was 12 years ago!) with Klik N Play, and I really want to MAKE another game.. But I don't want to use KNP again, I'd like to use Flash and Flash, sadly, is something I do not have the ability to MAKE with. o_o;;;; 

No, sadly, I don't have the old installer games to the ones I made either.. Those went up in smoke when my old home caught fire in early 99.


----------



## Vintage (Feb 8, 2010)

well

you could download a maker or an engine:

Game Maker 8: Game Maker uses an interpreted language to convert your events or code into a functional standalone executable. i find it pretty easy to use but that's only because i've been using it for years. ($30)
Construct: this is a pretty new one, but there's a lot of promise here. the user-friendliness here seems better than any game making software i've seen. (free)
Multimedia Fusion: successor to klik&play. if you've used k&p expect k&p with modern improvements (this would probably have been the best bet for you if it wasn't so prohibitively expensive; MF2 runs $119 and MF2 Developer goes for a whopping $369)
Torque Game Creator: heavy on the features, and definitely the most polished out of this set, but still easy to use. You'll definitely be paying for it, though. ($100 for Torque 2D, $250 for Torque 2D with engine source, and $750 for Torque 2D iPhone)

or you could use flash. there are free actionscript collections, such as Flixel and FlashPunk that, when you combine them with something like Adobe Flex Builder or FlashDevelop (Flex Builder's open-source analogue), make developing a 2d game in flash pretty straightforward.

i personally recommend Game Maker or Flixel/FlashPunk.


----------



## Supersonic Bears (Feb 8, 2010)

So, anybody remember Skifree?


----------



## Wolfshadow (Feb 10, 2010)

Vintage said:


> well
> 
> you could download a maker or an engine:
> 
> ...



Wow, thank you. That helps out by miles and miles. ^__________^ I've been wanting to get into drawing flash animations and such too so I'll probably grab Flixel / FlashPunk and go for Construct..

Off-beat.. GAH. I was NOT expecting to see the fugly little dude from Braid in that Construct video. >_< I mean, Braid looks like a fun game and all but I just CAN NOT STAND how ugly the main character and stuff are!!! UHG UHG UHG. *whimpers*


----------



## indrora (Feb 13, 2010)

no mention of OpenArena?!?! Nexuiz!?!?!

OK ok ok 

Nexuiz:
EPIC FAST FPS. Quake2 based but it will reduce a modern machine to its knees when turned up to the highest settings because its just THAT AWESOME
platforms: MAC WIN LIN

openArena:
opensource QIIIA copy; not the greatest but brings back awesome memories.
platform: MAC WIN LIN

But the best of them all IMO:
Warsow!
Warsow is like Q3 Defrag on CRACK. i mean seriously its trickjumps and DM mixed into one little bottle of cel-shaded cuteness. 
platform: WIN LIN (+mac?)
then theres the classics:
BZFlag, et all


----------



## Vintage (Feb 13, 2010)

how dare you not post my favorite modding software.

also IF YOU CAN HANDLE THEM

unity 3d (free unless you make hundreds of thousands of dollars off your commercial game)
unreal development kit (free for non-commercial use)

i was mainly just posting introductory stuff 

edit: motion to split this stuff into its own topic, random nameless moderator


----------



## indrora (Feb 13, 2010)

How about also mentioning Blender/PyGame/BlendGame?

TBH, I started out on Click && play or whatever the snit it was. and I still sucked at it.


----------



## MitchZer0 (Feb 19, 2010)

*Sonic Robo Blast 2*: Freeware
http://www.srb2.org/

*Yoot tower: *a classic tower game, it's probably abadonware by now.


----------



## Krevan (Feb 27, 2010)

https://signup.leagueoflegends.com?ref=4b753fd4dd19a

League of legends, F2P Battle arena game similar to DOTA summoner name is Krevan. Hit me up!


----------



## wayc (Mar 16, 2010)

I'll recommend Vintage's mention of VVVVVV.  I had a lot of fun with it.  =D  Great music too.


----------



## Liam (Mar 28, 2010)

*cough*
http://www.nongnu.org/freedoom/
Well, because Westood Studios is defunct,
Command and Conquer
Command and Conquer Red Alert are both free.
Also, if you have an xbox 360,
[yt]iQPEbHQZm68[/yt]
It's a dollar.  And a lot harder than it looks.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 28, 2010)

War Rock. I don't play it anymore, but it was fun while I did.
http://www.gamersfirst.com/warrock/


----------



## SipyCup (Apr 8, 2010)

EzMuze + Hamster Edition (Only For Xbox)

Really cool indie for your xbox, Make your own songs use preset drumloop and whatnot
Run thought with creator:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Peo-eRpWedA&feature=related
Music on it:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4oqQDRd8Wpc

If you have xbox live its a must have!


----------



## RiskyFrisky (Apr 15, 2010)

It's not an indie game, but Navy Field is very addicting.

http://www.navyfield.com/main.asp


----------



## Vintage (May 5, 2010)

The Spirit Engine 2 (free)

main site
video

this used to be like $20 so if you download it and you end up liking it, why not throw a donation the developer's way? it's a pretty good indie RPG (those are rare!)


----------



## IanKeith (May 6, 2010)

Another recommendation for Dwarf Fortress, for all you strange people out there. Which should be everyone here.

Also, I picked up Igneous, a crazy little game that basically says 'what if Marble Madness turned into AWESOME?' and runs with it.


----------



## Slyck (May 6, 2010)

Marathon: Aleph One

OpenArena

Oh, murr. XD


----------



## Kesteh (May 7, 2010)

You should be completely ashamed for even mentioning HTH, let alone using it jokingly.


----------



## Vintage (May 14, 2010)

Jed (by Johnathan Whiting)
Price: *free*
main site


----------



## Vintage (May 18, 2010)

Quite Soulless
Price: $19.99
main site
demo

looking for the best game? this is the best game. you found it.

[yt]wDtCDQsComk[/yt]


----------



## Obsidian Eternus (May 18, 2010)

For those that are into turn-based strategy games, I'd give Wesnoth a try.

www.wesnoth.org

It's Free, and Open Source to boot, and available on Unix, Windows, Mac OS, Apple App Store, and for the really adventurous, the source code.


----------



## Vintage (Jun 16, 2010)

Hydorah
Price: *free*
main site

[video=youtube;lf5NaSPODtg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lf5NaSPODtg[/video]


----------



## Riv (Jun 18, 2010)

Muki Hyena said:


> Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory
> http://www.planetwolfenstein.com/enemyterritory/


 
This. Also, it needs a furry mod.


----------



## Ames (Jun 18, 2010)

Supersonic Bears said:


> So, anybody remember Skifree?


 
GODDAMN FUCKING YETIS OMFG


----------



## CinnamonApples (Jun 21, 2010)

It's not done yet, but *Starless Umbra* is a nice SNES-era inspired RPG game that should give a few hours of entertainment.






Cheesy and superficial jRPG-ish lines are to be expected.


----------



## Vintage (Jun 23, 2010)

Rainbow Man (demo)
Price: *free*
download

[video=youtube;K2WMzPAgPwc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K2WMzPAgPwc[/video]


----------



## LolitaOfTheVoid (Jul 14, 2010)

Requiem: Momento Mori.  It's  a free horror/post apocalyptic MMO. This game... is the sex. I can't begin to describe how cool it is. My husband's computer handles wow- it won't run requiem because of his graphics card. It's so much fun!

Also, Earth Eternal. It's an anthro mmo, still in beta, but it's free and fun.

Flyff is also cool.


----------



## Kesteh (Jul 15, 2010)

Vintage said:


> looking for the best game? this is the best game. you found it.


 

Intense sarcasm detected. Also: Video fails. It's set to private.


----------



## Keitaro_Taru (Jul 15, 2010)

*Minecraft!

*This game has a free version and a purchased version. I found this game when it was in it's alpha stage and have been following it for a while. But anyways, this game is addicting as hell, it's a mining game (thus the name) that allows you to destroy just about any block and replace every one back. You can craft different things like tools (axe, pickaxe, sword, armor, etc), you can smelt things, blow up things, flood things. It's just so damn much fun.

http://minecraft.net/


*
Amnesia: The Dark Descent*

This is another really well done indie game, not sure if this had been posted but it's a little more well know, at least i think. You can actually find it on steam, but the game itself is a action-horror that does a very good job of scaring the crap out of you. Other than that i don't know much about the game as it isn't going to be released for a few more monthgs. 

http://www.amnesiagame.com/



Sorry if one, or both, of these are a repost. I attempted to browse through the games already listed and didn't find them so.


----------



## Mr.Pants (Jul 16, 2010)

Desktop Dungeons! You pick a class and play in a randomly generated 2D/Top-down mini-dungeon. 
Also, awesome 8-bit syle graphics 

http://www.brothersoft.com/games/desktop-dungeons.html


----------



## that1guy (Jul 16, 2010)

Found this thing and I gotta post my favorite game.

Red Alert: A Path Beyond.
http://www.apathbeyond.com/

If you're a fan of the RTS game Command and Conquer: Red Alert, you might like this. It's a 1st/3rd person shooter version of it (just press a button to switch between views ^_^)

Long story short, there's two sides you can play as, the Allies and Soviets. Main game mode (or wahtever you wanna call it) it to destroy the enemy base while protecting your own. Either side has distinct differences. 

Depending on the map played, you'll have access to different weapons and vehicles... or ALL of them! ^_^

Right now there are 20 different infantry weapons, some (M16, AK47, Grenades, Reminton 870 to name a few) have alternate fire mode, as well as some support tools.

Also there are a total of 28 vehicles to choose from, including but not limited to the Allies Medium Tank, Mobile Artillary, Longbow Apache, Gunboat, Destroyer. Or the Soviets Heavy Tank, Tesla Tank, V2 Launcher, Submarine, Missile Submarine. Just to name a few. Only a few have an alternate fire mode (V2 launcher, Gunboat, Destroyer).

Here's the most recent video I found of the current version:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RiyK2q20bB4

Here's the vid for the next version that's coming out really soon.
[video=youtube;bnf2kUmN-TY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bnf2kUmN-TY[/video]

Also, it's free! No subscriptions or anything. It's not that graphics intensive so those with lower end computers can run it, too (I had it running fine on a 6 year old computer with an integrated graphics card).

The community isn't the largest ever, but it's good methinks. I'm a moderator on there, as well as two other furries. ^_^


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 16, 2010)

Kipple said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8F1cOvZ3nS8
> 
> I'm playing it right now. It's actually a lot more fun than most RPGs.


 
This made me laugh xD


----------



## Shireton (Jul 24, 2010)

that1guy said:


> Found this thing and I gotta post my favorite game.
> 
> Red Alert: A Path Beyond.
> http://www.apathbeyond.com/
> ...


 
I'll definitely check this out, it sounds pretty good, and being free, there really isn't much to lose by trying.


----------



## Riptor (Aug 2, 2010)

Frogatto: A really pretty 2D platformer that basically kind of feels like a cross between Kirby and Cave Story. You're a frog who, uh... collects coins and goes places. I haven't gotten that far into it yet. You catch enemies with your tongue and spit them at other enemies, and collect coins to get upgrades.







Hydorah: This is a really nice SHMUP that's a little like a cross between Gradius and R-Type. Just as a warning, it's a _really_ tough game, and it doesn't have difficulty levels.






Hedgewars: Like Worms? Don't have the money for Reloaded or can't wait for it to come out? Well, there's always this. It's not quite as good, but it looks like it's under active development, and from what I played it does a pretty good job if you don't happen to have the actual original.






FreeDoom For more 'game kind of like another game if you can't afford the actual game', here's something kind of like Doom. Basically, what it does is take the stuff from Doom 1 and 2, change it _just_ enough they can't get sued, and release it for free. So now if you can't afford Doom 1 or 2, or don't want to pirate it, you can still do multiplayer and play all the cool mods you want just fine.






Mega Man 8-Bit Deathmatch: This is a mod for Doom, but you do NOT need anything to play, you can just get the game from the site and play from there. This isn't finished yet, but this is basically an FPS where you, as one of a few Mega Man characters blast at each other with weapons from several Robot Masters. The game's multiplayer only, but there's a single player mode if you ever want to play against bots. One thing to note: Your character doesn't change the way the game plays, everyone has the same weapons and takes the same amount of damage.


----------



## Waffles (Aug 20, 2010)

Touhou.
http://touhou.wikia.com/wiki/Touhou_Wiki
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0N4c7qFeJR4 <-Example of insane mode
It's insanely addicting with good music, and the game itself, even on easy, is HARD. For anyone looking for a challenge, you have met your match and more.


----------



## thoadthetoad (Aug 22, 2010)

pretty much EVERY game here: http://armorgames.com/


----------



## Minuet (Aug 22, 2010)

*Canabalt*
The most fun (or frustration) you'll ever have with one button, a monochromatic giant robot apocalypse, and a guy who can't stop running.
http://adamatomic.com/canabalt/


----------



## Waffles (Aug 22, 2010)

I've recently come across a VERY interesting free platformer with a great story, changing endings, and 10 levels chock full of secrets. It's called Iji, and the aim of the game is simple: get to the next level, beat the bosses, and save Earth. Then it gets not so simple: every action you make has an impact on your ending. There are secrets everywhere, and no place is safe.
http://www.remar.se/daniel/iji.php
I would give it a 9/10.


----------



## Pandio (Aug 28, 2010)

http://transformice.com/en

Go go go. Basically, there's an obstacle course, you get the cheese, and get back to the whole.
The shaman can summon items to help the mice get the cheese :3 And you use the cheese like money to customize your mouse.
It sounds stupid but it's addictive :3


----------



## CrazyLee (Sep 17, 2010)

Supersonic Bears said:


> So, anybody remember Skifree?


 
FFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU yes! GOD DAMN YES.

Also, Transformice is fucking addicting. I'm playing it right now. That is all.


----------



## ghilliefox (Sep 21, 2010)

its pretty much a freeware version of counter strike and with graphics low enough that it can work on almost any O.S. fairly quick
main site:
http://www.assault-cube.com/

demo vid:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8fbLf8bshLU


----------



## Precis (Sep 22, 2010)

Supersonic Bears said:


> So, anybody remember Skifree?


 
OH WOW. NOSTALGIA~~ 

 Anyway, to add some actual substance to this post, here's some games. All three are fun (and rather pretty-looking) shmups. 

Titanion 
Gunroar 
rRootage


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Oct 7, 2010)

*looks in his Freeware folder*

Echoes... by Binary Zoo Studios -> http://www.binaryzoo.com/games/echoes/index.htm
The Hordes...by Pugfuglygames -> http://www.pugfuglygames.com/
Veck....by Ayden Wolf -> http://smayds.com/ 

aaaaand also a game called TORIBASH.


----------



## That Fur In Camo (Oct 20, 2010)

ever try System Shock 2 (40$ or nothing from many links floating around the web)

No matter how old this game is, it is still the best and creepiest rpg fps existing game.Your character will grow up during the game: as you collect special disks that are hidden through the game, you will be able to spend them in order to increase you stats, skills, weapon abilities and psy powers. These RPG elements make this game endless: even if you finish the game, you can) replay it a lot of times developing your character in many different ways. Gameplay is excellent. There is much more to do other than shooting in this game, and it is represented by the skills. The Ambientation is amazing. The thing that makes this game so scary, in my opinion, are not the monsters, or the diaries you find, or the ghosts you see... But the ammo constantly running low in your inventory. I found myself smashing whatever enemy came in my path with a Wrench (such as Kamikaze Protocol Droids, Giant Spiders, Zombies, or a crazy Robot) and find myself scavenging for Ammo or Supplies, and in your not a fan of the graphics the fan-base is actually still alive and producing various mods, from texture upgrades, to full on Fan Missions and Game changing mods.

A Game I strongly recommend and suggest you at least go through Medical and Engineering.


----------



## Kesteh (Nov 4, 2010)

System shock 2 isn't free or independent.


----------



## Riptor (Nov 9, 2010)

Kesteh said:


> System shock 2 isn't free or independent.


 
The 'not free' bit depends on where you find it.

Not that I'm suggesting anything. Really.


----------



## CrazyLee (Nov 9, 2010)

Dead Space is creepier than SS2, imo.


----------



## Lapdog (Nov 14, 2010)

I don't know if it has already been posted, and I really CBA reading all of them, but I suggest Rhythm zone, its not free, but it is a damn good game. Basically what audio surf _could_ have been.

*Shrugs* Gibby did it, so add me on steam too. http://steamcommunity.com/id/LapFox22


----------



## PoisonUnagi (Nov 19, 2010)

www.mattmakesgames.com

From the guy that half-made Runman: RATW. This guy kicks ass at game.


----------



## My Boss (Nov 20, 2010)

I scanned through the thread real quick, but didn't see anyone post Quake Live.

It's Quake 3 Team Arena played in your browser.  It's actually really cool with a lot of multiplayer features...and also free!

http://www.quakelive.com


----------



## Bittertooth (Nov 21, 2010)

My Boss said:


> I scanned through the thread real quick, but didn't see anyone post Quake Live.
> 
> It's Quake 3 Team Arena played in your browser.  It's actually really cool with a lot of multiplayer features...and also free!
> 
> http://www.quakelive.com


I posted it too, but w/e.  This game is seriously awesome


----------



## Kesteh (Nov 21, 2010)

Lapdog said:


> I don't know if it has already been posted, and I really CBA reading all of them, but I suggest Rhythm zone, its not free, but it is a damn good game. Basically what audio surf _could_ have been.


 
That's a spinoff of the ~Hero/Rockband series. Audiosurf was meant to surf music. Not have timed button-presses.


My Boss said:


> http://www.quakelive.com


 That's not fun to play unless you bunnyhop and use rockets or shotguns all day. Even on a casual difficulty, it's very hard to enjoy that game.


----------



## Riley (Nov 21, 2010)

Waffles said:


> I've recently come across a VERY interesting free platformer with a great story, changing endings, and 10 levels chock full of secrets. It's called Iji, and the aim of the game is simple: get to the next level, beat the bosses, and save Earth. Then it gets not so simple: every action you make has an impact on your ending. There are secrets everywhere, and no place is safe.
> http://www.remar.se/daniel/iji.php
> I would give it a 9/10.


 
Seconding Iji.  It's a great little game that will end up occupying a whole lot of your time.  Its "moral choice" system is hardly a gimmick like other games use today; everything about the game changes based on the things you do:  enemies react to you differently, text logs will have different content, set pieces of the story will adapt, your character will sound different in the voice samples, and there are a bunch of different endings depending on what exactly you do.  

That, and it has a kickass soundtrack with a truly _haunting_ end credits song.  Definitely give it a try.


----------



## BlueFlag97 (Jan 9, 2011)

Streets of Rage Remake, an awesome fan-made work of the classic Genesis brawler. There may be a few bugs present, but that's why v5 is in the works.
http://www.bombergames.net/sorr_project/


----------



## Waffles (Jan 9, 2011)

How has nobody said VVVVVV?
Side-scrolling, very difficult, and FLIPPING GRAVITY YO.
Not free, but it's cheap (~10$) and a great game with an AMAZING soundtrack.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Jan 9, 2011)

http://torrentfreak.com/call-of-duty-black-ops-most-pirated-game-of-2010-101228/
*cough*


----------



## Mr Meatballs (Jan 23, 2011)

http://www.zombie-cow.com/?page_id=17
The fun of this gem is that the more wrong answers to a puzzle you provide you get to hear more jokes.


----------



## ukbeast (Jan 23, 2011)

Flightgear


----------



## Armaetus (Feb 1, 2011)

If you like music based games, here are a few..

http://store.steampowered.com/app/38900/
http://store.steampowered.com/app/49600/
http://store.steampowered.com/app/12900/ - Most of you know of this one I'm sure..


----------



## MitchZer0 (Feb 28, 2011)

The original Jetpack


----------



## Taralack (Mar 22, 2011)

If you have an iPhone or Android, search for PewPew in the app store. It's a Geometry Wars clone that is great fun and most of all it's free!


----------



## SojoZ (Mar 28, 2011)

Sandbox style MMO, free to play, optional premium membership, totally worth it if your into this sorta thing! X3 





"What can I do in Wurm?

    Explore huge, diverse landmasses extending over 512sq km in total
    Make your home on either the PvP or PvE server
    Craft and use thousands of unique items
    Wage war on other kingdoms, and lead yours to victory
    Hunt creatures such as the unique red dragon, forest giant, kyklops, troll king and others!
    Discover and fight over religious artifacts on the PvP server
    Modify the terrain; dig, raise, flatten and sculpt the land around you!
    Capture and breed animals from the environment
    Train 114 Skills, 10 Player Characteristics, and 3 Religion Characteristics
    Follow one of four unique deities and religions.
    Become a priest or champion of your religion and learn powerful spells and enchantments.
    Choose one of five meditation paths and take advantage of special meditation abilities
    Earn as many of our 200+ skill and achievement titles as you have time for!
    Mount various creatures, from horses and carts to unicorns, bears and even dragons!
    Construct, crew or even captain seven different ship types, from small rowing boats to impressive caravels with other players
    Build a variety of structures, from guard towers to stone houses to fences and statues.
    Found your own settlement wherever you desire; own land, build a farm, a castle, or perhaps an entire village!
    Pave roads and plant signs to improve local infrastructure and by connecting settlements
    Live off the land by creating fields to farm a variety of crops including potatoes, garlic, cotton, wheat, pumpkins and more!
    Cook food using a huge range of ingredients
    ...and much more!"


----------



## grimtotem (May 22, 2011)

if u like F2P MMOs then check out www.aeriagames.com  they have a bunch of games for every taste.


----------



## MaskedJackal (May 26, 2011)

Kesteh said:


> That's not fun to play unless you bunnyhop and use rockets or shotguns all day. Even on a casual difficulty, it's very hard to enjoy that game.


 
It requires a bit of practice to get the hang of it, but it can still be quite fun. Just don't do duels unless you really know what you're doing.


----------



## Riptor (Jun 15, 2011)

Crystal Towers 2 is a $5 dollar platformer that basically looks like a Sonic game and plays a little like a 2D Mario 64. You have a large hub full of levels with things you need to collect, like orbs and gems to open new levels, health and mana upgrades, and extra magic spells to use. It's not as collect-a-thonish as it sounds, though, since all the orbs are at the end of the level, and you get the rainbow gems for doing specific challenges in a level.

It does cost $5, but there's a demo with quite a good bit of content (apparently about 15% of the game). The prequel's free, though, and it's a pretty good game, although not as long or as polished as CT2.

[video=youtube;_GwhMvMQEJI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_GwhMvMQEJI&feature=player_embedded[/video]

Shoot First is a real-time Roguelike where you wander through dungeons, blast enemies, 'larval' up your character, and find better guns and equipment. The game's free, but if you donate, you apparently get a version with 2 extra weapons and a new dungeon type.

[video=youtube;ANnfaH5NqT4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=ANnfaH5NqT4[/video]


----------



## Ballsofsteel (Jun 19, 2011)

Five words

I Wanna Be The Guy


----------



## AlienSabre (Jun 23, 2011)

World of Tanks?
It's a game where you control a tank and blow up other tanks, It's pretty awesome.
Yes, it's a free game, but has premium tanks.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;Os46f0HsLoI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Os46f0HsLoI[/video]

Fucking dday. I just... holy fucking shit this game is awesome.

I would say Minecraft as well, but everyone's heard of it and it's barely even worth calling indy anymore.


----------



## Molfsontan (Jun 25, 2011)

Proun
Site happens to be down at the moment because of all the downloads it has been getting lately, but it should come up in time. Completely free, so any torrents one may find should be legal. In fact, one of the download opportunities was to torrent it. It does have a pay option and if I enjoy myself with this game further it'll get the money it deserves.

[yt]ZuvKeQa8sso[/yt]
Despite the year this was uploaded, the game only recently was released.

There's also this which includes 5 games for, as advertised, the price of $5.

Desura is a good service to use if you want to find a large amount of indie games. It has a better selection of independently-developed games than Steam, for one.

Spelunky is totally free and good.

There's a quite good selection of point and click adventure games out these days, too. Machinarium, Samorost 2, and Tiny Bang Story come to mind. 

These are from my Desura collection at the moment:
Amnesia: The Dark Descent
Braid
Lugaru: The Rabbit's Foot (The devs for this are making a sequel at the moment, it's called Overgrowth.
Osmos
Penumbra: Overture (From the same guys as Amnesia is.)
Revenge of the Titans
World of Goo
Zombie Driver

Some of these may have been mentioned prior, but I'm sure they deserve a second mention.


----------



## Obtuse tail (Aug 3, 2011)

Umm.. What about AVA (Alliance of Valiant Arms)
http://ava.ijji.com/index.nhn


----------



## Lucid Argent (Aug 4, 2011)

CLOUDPHOBIA

It is a shoot-'em-up. It is really freaking pretty. That is all I need.











www.dwahan.net/Marsbound/*cloudphobia*/index_e.html


----------



## Genumix (Aug 9, 2011)

Limbo, made by Playdead.  10$ on Steam right now, and it's on the Xbox arcade too.  It's the most artistically cohesive game I've ever played.  It's essentially a horror puzzle platformer and very very beautiful.


----------



## Obscurimity (Oct 17, 2011)

http://www.octodadgame.com/ OCTODAD!!!


----------



## Moneybags (Dec 14, 2011)

Braid, Capsule, Knytt (or anything else by Nifflas), and of course Bonesaw.


----------



## CrazyLee (Dec 14, 2011)

Doubt anyone's posted this but:

Marathon Trilogy open source - Aleph One






Back in 1994 Bungie, creators of the Halo series, came out with a FPS game for the Mac that was pretty damn revolutionary for it's time. The graphics were on par for the time, with blocky levels (the engine couldn't even do any shapes other than cubic rectangles, and everything else was sprites!). However, it had a pretty decent storyline about aliens being brought onto a colony ship by an AI gone insane, and the story was told by reading computer consoles along the way, so you had to figure things out and piece them together. Yes, a mid-90's shooter with story, something you rarely saw. It was also one of the first FPS games to feature dual wield.

Bungie later came out with two sequels to the game, both with a somewhat improved game engine, somewhat better graphics, better multiplayer, and a better story. The third game had stuff also not seen in a game before then... a story about an alien weapon that could change the past and screwed up space-time, so you'd bounce from dimension to dimension, where gravity may be backwards or friends may become enemies and vice versa... as well as having multiple paths and endings. All of them only came on the Mac (except for the second one which came out for the PC as well, and you can get it now on X-box live), which is why they weren't well known. I know them personally because I played the multiplayer a lot with friends in high school.

Aleph One is an open source port of the Marathon 2/3 engine. It's completely free. You have to download the Aleph One engine separately, and then download the files for the game you want to play, and then install them in the Aleph One folder. But you get to play an old FPS that, while rather dated, is fun and shows where Bungie got the inspiration for Halo.


----------



## Criminal Scum (Jan 4, 2012)

Angels Fall First: Planetstorm 
Planetstorm on ModDB
affuniverse on YT

*Note: Planetstorm is not an MMO.*

The Planetstorm UT3 mod and the UDK showcase are free, but the next build, which will be released on Steam, will require your hardurned cash-money.

Planetstorm is a sci-fi space/ground shooter. I'm not good at introducing or describing these things, but the reason it's awesome is because the ships are so detailed. In a space battle you literally spawn, first person, inside whichever ship you chose. Depending on you chosen spawn you can chose whether you want to man a turret, grab a fighter, work as an engineer and repair damaged parts, or even pilot the ship yourself. All combat is real-time and skill based; the only 'lock-on's you'll do are for missiles or automated turrets someone hasn't manned.

In combat, you can fill the multiple roles I mentioned before. I'm going to elaborate a little on these choices.
*-Turrets:* There are multiple types of turrets like the vulcan, for taking out swarming fighters, plasma turrets, for DPS on medium to large targets (I think they may take shields out faster), missiles, for DPH on medium to large, or distant targets, and railguns, for DPH and precision.
*-Fighters:*The most common sort of fighter you encounter are small, swift, nimble, and about as sturdy as something _really fucking fragile. _Usually, if you're not a bot, you will not use fighters unless for quick point A to B transport. Combat is right out. There are larger, more sturdy light craft you can choose from. If you use a fighter for combat, your main focus should be on disabling the larger ships. To do this, target the weak points *AHEMCOUGH* such as the engines, shield generator, sensors, etc. located on the exterior of the ship. You can also choose to board the enemy ship (if it can be boarded) and attack from the inside.
*-Piloting the main ships* These ships are big and slow. Mostly your role is to stay out of harm's way while keeping the enemy in it. All the frigates and larger ships are armed with ion lances, which fuck the enemy shields in the anus, along with one secondary offense. Usually this is a missile launcher or the activation of automated turrets.

I won't type more. I'll go on forever.

tl;dr Planetstorm is cool. Get it.


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Jan 10, 2012)

Liam said:


> It's a dollar.  And a lot harder than it looks.


You got that right, one of my friends was doing quite well on the impossible game, until the teacher took his Iphone.
Also, there is a flash game of Doom on the internet but the only bad point is that there is no music, another game is *cough*line rider*cough*


----------



## Tybis (Feb 27, 2012)

Streets of Rage Remake - *FREE*
Somebody else already mentioned this, but now version 5, the final version, has been released. It's a side-scrolling brawler with multiple paths and endings, and it is awesome.

~

Super Smash Land - *FREE*
Basically, it's a Smash Bros. demake (imagine the original Game Boy in terms of everything).

[video=youtube;351CO5_8fbM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=351CO5_8fbM[/video]


----------



## I Am That Is (Apr 8, 2012)

Soon I'll ad my little project to this list, but until its finished, I'll just waste time playing these XD

Making with Unity3D if anyone knows what that is.

unity3d.com


----------



## Aldino (Apr 8, 2012)

http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/511552
Its a point and click game. Its like being on FAF but with rewards for completion, relatively speaking.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 8, 2012)

http://www.pixelprospector.com/minishoterrs-delta/ Love this game. Hit "R" I think to enlarge the screen.
http://www.locomalito.com/hydorah.php Incredibly polished and super hard game.
http://nitronic-rush.com/ BEAUTIFUL ass game
And Satazius on Steam.

All legally free except Satazius (duh) and easy to download and install.


----------



## jormungandr (May 14, 2012)

http://www.theneitherworld.com/yumenikki/links.htm 
Yume Nikki. Very hard to explain. You play as a girl who traverses through a multitude of very interesting dreamscapes, collecting various objects that turn you into different things. Trippy stuff. 
Oh, and if it hasn't been posted already, Dwarf Fortress.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 12, 2012)

http://ninjasenki.com/

I hate these retro style games because they're starting to get unoriginal and ruining the novelty of simpler times, but this one is amazing. It feels almost like Ninja Gaiden Merged with Megaman on the Game Gear. Feels like it was made for gamers rather than to spite and lament new games. Hard, but not annoying. It can be done in a few days with moderate persistence.

Great stuff!


----------



## antnommer (Jun 15, 2012)

I don't think I saw anyone mention the Humble Indie Bundle. A bunch of great games, often with the soundtracks, and you set the price! It's really a great deal, and helps support indie developers and charities. The most recent one just ended, unfortunately, but new ones pop up every couple of months.



Riptor said:


> Shoot First is a real-time Roguelike where you wander through dungeons, blast enemies, 'larval' up your character, and find better guns and equipment. The game's free, but if you donate, you apparently get a version with 2 extra weapons and a new dungeon type.



I love Shoot First! I see someone else mentioned Spelunky, and yet another mentioned Octodad. All good games.


----------



## Arctix (Jun 21, 2012)

Xonotic - Free arenaFPS running in the Darkplaces engine
Technic luncher - free mod packs for Minecraft hack/mine being my favorite (requires paid for MineCraft)
DayZ - Zombie Servivle simulator (requires ownership of ArmA2)
not sure of any of those count but I  like them


----------



## JoshPotter52 (Jun 25, 2012)

Blackwell's Asylum. It plays like Amnesia, but it has its own artistic style. Currently, steam lists it as a demo. Not sure if there is going to be a full game though.


----------



## Sly-Wolf (Jun 26, 2012)

Limbo is an awesome game to play
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Limbo_(video_game)


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 19, 2012)

http://www.mb.ccnw.ne.jp/hiz/game/tt/index.html

I had to hunt for this. Direct download link for Torus Trooper Pure. A Japanese tunnel shooter. That's why it was tough to find. 
Safe to download.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 6, 2012)

http://freedomplanet.galaxytrail.com/

If anyone here even remotely likes Sonic, this is a demo to an upcoming game I've been supporting for a few months now. It'll be pay what you want at it's release. Please, give this a shot. It's the one Sonic fan game that actually tries (and in my opinion vastly succeeds) to be original and fun. It's very well designed. It plays like Sonic mixed with Rocket Knight. It will have multiple characters and most everything is built from the ground with a beautiful painterly appeal to the graphics. 
Very very solid piece of gold here.


----------



## CrazyLee (Aug 6, 2012)

Transformice

Anyone remember this? I became addicted to this a while back, when it first came out, and this game was pretty popular back after someone posted it on 4chan. I have an account on it but I haven't played it in ages, so I have no idea what's going on with it now.

It's multiplayer, and you play a mouse that must cooperate with other mice to get the cheese (or, troll them so they fail). Several rounds in, and you'll become a shaman mouse who can lay down pieces and anchors to help build platforms so the other mice can get the cheese.... or troll them like a bitch. There's also special techniques you can do like wall jump to climb up walls and stuff.

Edit: I can't even remember my password.  

Happy Wheels

A somewhat old, gory ragdoll physics game, with lots of carnage and blood. You can play as different characters like a wheelchair homeless guy with jet engines on his wheelchair, a guy on a segway, a guy on a bike with his kid on a seat on the back (I once blew the kid right off with a mine and was showered with his blood), a fat guy on a rascal, a couple on a moped, a guy on a riding mower, Indiana Jones in a minecart, Santa and his slegh, pogo-stick guy. You drive around a level and try not to die.

Here's a recent example of me impaling santa onto a machete:


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 6, 2012)

Hey, does anyone know any sidescrolling shooter indie games? Something that plays like Gradius?


----------



## Day Coydog (Sep 8, 2012)

Techno Kitten Adventure

On XBLA for 240MP
Has awesome music and art, but may cause seizures, so be careful.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 8, 2012)

*Quake Live.*

Hope you're into rape.

[video]www.youtube.com/watch?v=XdkDjsBiO58[/video]

Please respond.


----------



## Vixstrix (Sep 23, 2012)

Star Trek Online is free to play.  Has been for a while now, was formerly a pay to play, but not anymore.  You can get it here: http://sto.perfectworld.com/

While the game is free to play, being on a free account, you will have restriction's.  All restriction's are shown here for the difference between a free account and a paid account.  http://sto.perfectworld.com/about/freetoplay/features-matrix


----------



## Fal-San (Nov 25, 2012)

http://www.devilstuningfork.com/

Devil's tuning fork won the IGF Student showcase award in... some year

It's a smart platformer played in complete darkness. You have to use the sonar like "Devil's tuning fork" to escape a coma.

Although short it's a brilliant idea will worth a download...

It's free too.


----------



## Sam 007 NL (Nov 26, 2012)

Ace of Spades, I'm normally on SoFurry.com


----------



## Takeo Wolf (Nov 27, 2012)

I don't think this game is indie but it is free: planetside 2
It only recently came out of beta and it was fun in beta


----------



## reedman (Dec 31, 2012)

Size Change Exploration game: http://gamejolt.com/games/platformer/specter-spelunker-shrinks/1865/

Animal Survival game: http://gamevial.com/fullscreen.php?game=lif&format=unity


----------



## TheGr8MC (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm surprised no one mentioned SCP Containment Breach. http://www.scpcbgame.com/ This game is frickin terrifying.

I'm also a Planetside 2 fan.....at least, I would be if my crappy computer could play it without lagging at 10 frames per second!


----------



## Fofferin (Apr 2, 2013)

New free to play browser game I found.  It's an MMORTS called Imperium Galactic War. 
http://www.kabam.com

Look in the header or footer games for Imperium.  3 factions, 9 races total.  Even furries (canines, felines, lizards, and some tentacle things)!

Been tons of fun so far.  If you've ever played Battle Pirates on Facebook, this is similar but with better everything (graphics, sounds, story, gameplay in general).

I'm playing a Regulan tiger (Tyrannar Empire).


----------



## kylr23 (Apr 29, 2013)

There is a indi game being kick started its almost at the half way mark but still needs some more backers.

Its called Theme park studio

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1011099242/theme-park-studio-create-the-ultimate-theme-park


----------



## dezimaton (Jul 1, 2013)

They seem to have reached a certain level of popularity within their own circles, though here are two of my personal favorites:

*Ib, *by kouri: free 
A relatively short, but engaging puzzle horror game made in RPGmaker. The story is very creative and musical selection sets the perfect mood. 
site: http://www.vgperson.com/games/ib.htm

*Off,* by mortis ghost: free
Another puzzle-ish game with turn-based combat elements. The music is excellent and the quirky story elements/art style are probably the game's strongest qualities.
site: http://forum.starmen.net/forum/Fan/Games/OFF-by-Mortis-Ghost


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jul 12, 2013)

Haven't played it, but it looks awesome.

*Parashoot Stan (That's how it's spelled), *by Gory Details Ltd.

From the man behind Conker's Bad Fur Day, a vertical scrolling action game about a kid and his dogs who parachute out of a plane, while fighting for their lives against enemy thugs. Has Chris Seavor's usual dark humor and charm.

Site: https://itunes.apple.com/ca/app/parashoot-stan/id513650345?mt=8


----------



## LauriJ (Aug 13, 2013)

Has anyone played Looming on Newgrounds yet? That game apparently is really atmospheric.


----------



## FoxTailedCritter (Nov 4, 2013)

Here is two you can play for free now to bust the boredom both are PG and non violent. (So anyone can play.)

Name: Boson X
Price: Free
Platform: Windows, Linux and Mac can get this.  

Description: It's hard to explain but the game is to try to survive the longest time, and the further you go the faster you go.
There is levels to unlock and different modes it's very fun.

[video=youtube;ks1eBeMVf94]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ks1eBeMVf94[/video]

Where to get: http://www.boson-x.com/


Name: Nitronic Rush
Price: Free
Platform: Windows, Mac and Linux. 

Description: Basic racing survival game you can fly, wall ride, compete for high scores you know the usual.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LcQ0B4ZTCyo

Where to get: http://nitronic-rush.com/download-game/


----------



## Wolveon (Jul 24, 2014)

Oh hey, you can get The Sims 2 Ultimate Collection free on Origin by using the code I-LOVE-THE-SIMS
Offer is good until the 31 of July.


----------



## Mertail (Jul 25, 2014)

Just a head's up!  Seven Knights Games (a new indie in the Edmonton, Alberta area) has a kickstarter going for a game called "Makayla's Quest".  The main character and most of the others are satyr, centaur, menfolk, etc.  You can check the Kickstarter out at https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/788581917/runner.  They've an early demo available, too, at http://www.sevenknights.ca/Downloads/Downloads.html.


----------



## tisr (Jul 28, 2014)

http://entanma.com/copykitty

Catgirl + Explosions Everywhere is best game.

Copy Kitty is pretty great. They got a free version which has a ton of content as well as a Turbo Edition for $10.


----------



## jtrekkie (Jul 29, 2014)

Marathon

The most awesome series ever. Especially Infinity, if you can keep up with the story. You have to start with the first though, or you won't know whats going on. Plus Aleph One (the engine) is scriptable and there are tons of hi-res graphics available. Even has multiplayer.


----------



## Gelaxy (Aug 7, 2014)

I'm sure everyone's seen this on Steam already, but I really got a kick out of The Fall.
It's only $10, and is well worth it.
http://store.steampowered.com/app/290770/


----------



## Real_Redwolf (Aug 7, 2014)

Not sure if anyone has posted this yet but there is Cave Story for the PC. It costs money on other consoles but the original version is the PC version and that version is free and is a great indie game.

Download & English Patch: http://www.cavestory.org/download/cave-story.php


----------



## -SHINY- (Sep 21, 2014)

You can find 100s of free indie games here.


----------



## Lobar (Sep 21, 2014)

-SHINY- said:


> You can find 100s of free indie games here.



Dude.  Adf.ly links, no.


----------



## pootato (Sep 23, 2014)

If you're into old-school RPGs or just furry games, check out this 2d MMO coming out in October!

Learn more and sign up for beta!


----------



## RTDragon (Sep 25, 2014)

pootato said:


> If you're into old-school RPGs or just furry games, check out this 2d MMO coming out in October!
> 
> Learn more and sign up for beta!



Um why are you promoting your game project, didn't you have a thread before?


----------



## Skeppio (Sep 28, 2014)

It's a bit old, but Iji is one of the best free indie games I've ever played.
http://www.remar.se/daniel/iji.php


----------



## -Nimh- (Nov 25, 2014)

if some of you are into rpgmaker games:
- Desert Nightmare
- Mondschein
- KNight Blade: Howling of Kerberos

thereÂ´s also "superhot" but I think yÂ´all know that already
www.superhotgame.com


----------



## Maugryph (Nov 25, 2014)

I didn't see it on the list, sorry if I missed it but..

Cry of Fear for all you surival horror fans.


----------



## martha75 (Dec 1, 2014)

_Cry of Fear_ is best a psychological single-player game!


----------



## Tao (Dec 12, 2014)

Crypt Worlds is very, very awesome.


----------



## Nyor (Feb 14, 2015)

If you like RPG Maker games then this website is great because all of the games are free. http://rpgmaker.net/


----------



## Waterhead (Jul 2, 2015)

You Can't Do Simple Maths Under Pressure. I came across this through a NerdCube's Free Games Friday.

http://games.usvsth3m.com/maths/


----------



## Punnchy (Feb 22, 2016)

Clicker Heroes (Steam, clickerheroes.com)
Do you need a game where you kill monsters by clicking them, and then eventually never have to click a monster again to progress through the 3600 levels that have achievements associated with them as well as others. Of course you do.


----------



## Bryman04 (Mar 19, 2016)

Has anyone mentioned Yooka-Laylee, A Hat in Time, Lobodestroyo vs. la Liga de los Villanos, and Clive n Wrench? I'm so lookin' forward to those!


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 21, 2016)

Abandonia

I use this website a lot.
It collects and distributes copies of abandonware games.

It's how I got to play the Jazz Jackrabbit series for the first time, which is a great side-scrolling action/shooter/platformer.

Be sure to have DOSBox handy, since most games are from the DOS era.


----------



## SullenPlummet (Apr 26, 2016)

I didn't see it listed in the thread, but Ur-Quan Masters is pretty good. It's based on the 3DO version of Star Control 2, so it's basically identical to the PC version but it doesn't require knowing DOSBox to get running.


----------



## GGY128 (May 2, 2016)

-Portal prequel
-Portal stories:Mel
-Aperture tag
-Binding of Isaacs 
-Undertale 
-Child of light 
-Ori and the blind forest 
-Chrono trigger (chrono compendium sequel)
-Standley parable 
-The room 
-Limbo 
-World of goo


----------



## brawlingcastform (May 22, 2016)

So far, my favorite free games are "Frozen Free Fall", "Disney Magic Kingdoms", "AdVenture Capitalist" and "Disney Crossy Road", all on my iPod Touch.


----------



## Cannabiskitty (May 28, 2016)

Chroma Squad is so good.


----------



## Generic Fox (Jan 31, 2017)

I suggest Minetest, the open source answer to Minecraft.


----------



## Wyvern Entertainment (Feb 10, 2017)

Hey guys! Here's a link to a demo of my game Dragons Be! It's a 2d Episodic Platformer. It's what Megaman would be, if Megaman were a Dragon. Check it out! Feedback is definitely welcome!

seiryu32.itch.io: Dragons Be by Seiryu32

Note: fixed the compression so performance has been improved tenfold.


----------



## Randomrock (Mar 5, 2017)

I'd highly recommend to play crypt of the necrodancer. It's so much fun to play. store.steampowered.com: Crypt of the NecroDancer on Steam


----------



## Cloudyhue (Mar 6, 2017)

lilEmber said:


> Not inde but GTA I and II are free to download, so is daggerfall elder scrolls.


Woah I didn't know Daggerfall was free to download now. Though if I'm going to play that I may as well go back to Skyrim.


----------



## Iovic (Apr 20, 2017)

I know Dwarf Fortress has already been mentioned, but its one of my favourite games. There should be a big update coming out Soonish(TM).
I also recommend Cataclysm: Dark Days Ahead.


----------



## arghah (Dec 4, 2017)

I am in love with Gigantic.  Voden is the best fox/deer/Hanzo-thing to have ever been conceived.  #1 tail.
GoGigantic.com - Free-to-Play Multiplayer Shooter | Arc Games


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 8, 2018)

TEAM FORTRESS 2!!!!


----------



## Swine Studios (Apr 20, 2018)

I have a game out

but it's kind of weird

pigrocket.itch.io: Welcome to Jumpland by pigrocket

lol

;3


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 20, 2018)

POWDER

I used to play A LOT of rogue-likes


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 20, 2018)

Download Cave Story

I implore everyone and their mother play Doukutsu Monogatari.
It's a platformer adventure game with shooting mechanics, lovable characters, a touching story, alternate endings, and tons of fun guns to use.
Cave Story, it's english title, was released back in 2004 and is still my favourite side scroller.  Please give it a try.
Remember to install the translation patch of your choice, it's very easy to do!


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Apr 20, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Download Cave Story
> 
> I implore everyone and their mother play Doukutsu Monogatari.
> It's a platformer adventure game with shooting mechanics, lovable characters, a touching story, alternate endings, and tons of fun guns to use.
> ...


I am currently the owner of 4 different copies of this game.  1 for each lifetime it will take from me.

Now everybody else go play it for yourselves


----------



## Swine Studios (Apr 24, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Download Cave Story
> 
> I implore everyone and their mother play Doukutsu Monogatari.
> It's a platformer adventure game with shooting mechanics, lovable characters, a touching story, alternate endings, and tons of fun guns to use.
> ...



Currently questioning whether that game introduced me to kemo


----------



## 2oodles (Jul 3, 2018)

Team Fortress 2
Second Life


----------



## Yumus (Jul 5, 2018)

Barotrauma! Its a free to play submarine game where you can pilot a submarine. (Barotrauma | Undertow Games)

Its multiplayer too so you can attempt to pilot the submarine to different quests and such but the best part is that its pvp enabled (some servers dont have it enabled though if thats what youre into) so its possible to become a traitor to your crew.

Everyone is also assigned a role (Such as Captain, engineer, doctor, etc.) which helps them to complete a task withing the ship. Everything is also skill based where an engineer can fix things while a doctor can  heal (or kill if you get traitor).

Its made by thesame devs who made SCP: Containment Breach so its also a bit open source and is contantly getting new things added.

It has a great community but a small one, as of right now it needs more players to fill the servers.


----------



## Valaska (Sep 1, 2018)

I personally loved The White Chamber, I am hoping the remake actually happens.


----------



## Skychickens (Sep 12, 2018)

Star Stealing Prince Download Star Stealing Prince Full V.3.1 w/ RTP :: rpgmaker.net
Star Stealing Prince is quite possibly becoming my favorite indie game. Best of yet? It’s free. 

Sure it’s an RPG maker game but it’s beautiful with such a good story and cool concepts. 

Your main character is a freaking healer that uses fire magic. Hella useful. You get a skeleton as a playable character that uses earth magic because get it: he was raised from the grave. And there’s a lot of good lore and cool tidbits. Like a ghost you sell useless junk to because she’s convinced she’ll need it when the world ends. 

And worst parenting award goes to: Snowe’s parents. 

He’s such a charming protag. My favorite line so far is “if I knew I would have blurted it out by now.” So optimistic and sweet, and does the usual scapegoat protag thing so well. And because of his personality there’s some of the BEST flavor text. He gets sad if dishes are already dusted for example.


----------



## Picklepaige (Sep 12, 2018)

twinbeard.com: Frog Fractions

Frog Fractions! It is a very educational game and helped me understand math. Make sure to play all the way through for maximum learning! And if you get stuck, try dipping your head underwater for a brain jog.


----------



## linkmaster647 (Sep 23, 2018)

if you like freaky and wierd stuff: OFF (its the name of the game)


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Sep 24, 2018)

Town of Salem: BlankMediaGames | Town of Salem


----------



## A Lurker at the Threshold (Dec 15, 2018)

GGY128 said:


> -Portal prequel
> -Portal stories:Mel
> -Aperture tag
> -Binding of Isaacs
> ...


You Rock! I never knew about the portal content before now. I'm going to mention Deltarune (related to Undertale) though I find it rather unlikely that there is anyone on this forum who hasn't heard of it.


----------



## Jakarva (Jan 11, 2019)

Cry of Fear is a ton of fun on Steam, it's a psychological horror though dealing with some heavy triggers, so beware.


----------



## Yitz (Jun 6, 2019)

I made store.steampowered.com: Nepenthe on Steam
You guys might enjoy it


----------



## WXYZ (Jun 20, 2019)

I'd recommend OneShot. It's an adventure game about making irreversible choices and the dilemma of whether to save a world or not. The message is clearer in the original freeware version, where you are warned not to close the game while playing. If you ignore it, the next time you open up the game, it plays out somewhat like what happens in Undertale's Genocide ending. The remake expands on the story and the gameplay, and is much more lenient on the player. You can find the original here and the paid remake here.


----------



## Crescentia-Fortuna (Aug 17, 2019)

Hi folks!
I'm not sure if this is supposed to go here (and I do see that this topic wasn't used in years) but I think it fits in here best.
My team and me working on a hentai game called "Deathblight RPG- Operation Thunderfang" and we just released beta2 of it.
Mind you, it's a hentai game (which means NSFW  stuff is in there) with demons and kemonomimi girls, but we would be happy if you'll give it a try^^

Beta1 (free): wolfenstahl.blogspot.com: Projekt Wolfenstahl: Deathblight RPG Update: Beta 1 Public Version

Beta2 (Patreon): https://www.patreon.com/posts/deathblight-rpg-29214602


----------



## Breyo (Nov 27, 2019)

I don't know if someone has posted this for not already, but SCP: Containment Breach is one of my favorites. If you're up for a good scare and enjoy sci-fi elements, I'd highly recommend it!


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Nov 27, 2019)

Mother Russia Bleeds
Monaco
Hotline Miami
Super Hexagon


----------



## Sugarbomb (Nov 29, 2019)

Ib - A short psych-horror game with multiple endings.  I enjoyed this quite a bit.

Abobo's Big Adventure - abobosbigadventure.com: Abobo's Big Adventure - Full Game 
It goes through a bunch of different genres, and lots of easter eggs for the people that grew up in the NES era.

The Expendabros - store.steampowered.com: The Expendabros on Steam
Run'n'gun chock full of awesome.  If you like it and want more, Broforce is like $10, and much much more of this.


----------



## DRGN Juno (Jan 2, 2020)

Neon Chrome - A top-down, roguelike, twin stick, shooter about stopping the overseer of a cyberpunk arcology. I like the art style, it's decently challenging, and it gets super satisfying once you have the ability to give your asset a heavy rifle and start stomping entire levels.

store.steampowered.com: Save 60% on Neon Chrome on Steam <-- Here, and it's on Xbox Game Pass as well.


----------



## Rouge166 (Jan 25, 2020)

Amorous and Ultimate Custom Night are fun


----------



## contemplationistwolf (Apr 29, 2020)

Airships: Conquer the Skies - store.steampowered.com: Airships: Conquer the Skies on Steam
It's about designing steampunk airships, tanks and fortifications and then taking on the enemy in a somewhat simple strategy setting. It was loads of fun trying to invent ships with particular traits! There are a lot of trade-offs to consider.

Factorio - store.steampowered.com: Factorio on Steam
This game is all about automation, scaling and logistics! You are stuck in an alien planet, and you need build a rocket to facilitate your escape. You design the production and logistics networks that help you turn simpler stuff into more complex products, eventually netting what you need for the rocket. You automate more and more, eventually you even have robots that expand the factory for you! I also thoroughly enjoyed the atmosphere, overall a game I'm very fond of.

Creeper World 3: Arc Eternal - store.steampowered.com: Creeper World 3: Arc Eternal on Steam
It's a strategy/tower-defense game where you have to fight off a grey goo thing. It's not too complicated, but definitely well designed. It can be very interesting to try to figure out how to beat the levels in optimal time, besides the story is actually quite decent. Definitely recommend it!


----------



## WXYZ (May 24, 2020)

Helltaker
store.steampowered.com: Helltaker on Steam
Quite a short puzzle game, but watch out for the boss battle in the end. Can be tricky. Shame there's only a skeleton plot, though...the demon characters had some promise. All in all, a great diversion.


----------



## Meta_Tiara (Nov 7, 2020)

End Roll. It’s an rpg maker game about Russell Seager, a teenager who receives an experimental treatment. You go through seven days of his dreams. It has a ton of sidequests to do. It is a very dark and pessimistic game though, so it’s best if you’re at least eighteen years old to play.

Farethere City is an earlier game by the same creator. It’s like End Roll, but with no combat and a story that isn’t depressingly dark. It’s about this guy named Pigula who looks like Plankton and wants to open up a shop of his own.


----------



## Ziv (Jan 7, 2021)

Yume Nikki (the original) and all of the Deep-Sea Prisoner games (Wadanohara and the Great Blue Sea is the one I started with) if you're okay with things that are a bit... unsettling.


----------



## anonfoxer (Jan 10, 2021)

Robot Arena 2 - Combat Robot Game (Abandonware)

Re-Volt - RC Racing game with a super active community (Abandonware)

Nv2 - Sequel to N and prior to N++ , super difficult platformer (Needs flash, has download)

Toribash - High skill cap, stop motion fighting game that Ive played too much (Free)

Nidhogg - Simple swordfighting game that imo is better than the sequel (10 USD)

POLYGON - Free FPS made in Unreal (Free)

Not Tetris 2 - Tetris, with physics! (Free)

Mari0 - Mario, with portal guns! (Free)

The Powder Toy - Addictive lil powder simulation sandbox (Free)

CoD of Duty - Shooting fish in a barrel (Free)

Polar - Bullet Hell (Free)  

Gods Will Be Watching - Go in blind (Free)

Super Hexagon - YES YES YES YES ONE MORE NO ONE MORE ONRE M (2.99 USD)

Zer0 - Bullet Hell (Free)

Moriya Shrine - Home to a lot of the Touhou series (Dubious saftey as contains possibly pirated content)

In case I missed any you might be interested in, a link to the r/nerdcubed subreddit cataloging every game Dan did for 3 Free Games Friday


----------



## contemplationistwolf (Jan 28, 2021)

Nova Drift
It's a Bullet Hell game where you control a spaceship and fight off endless hordes of enemies. As you progress, you gain levels and get to choose in which direction you upgrade your ship.
It has really tight mechanics, and there are *loads* of combos and upgrade-paths to go with, lots of room for experimentation and optimization, and it's not just that you have many options, but also that so many of them are in fact viable. Don't let the fact that it's in 'early access' dissuade you, it's as good as a finished product by now.
Here's the trailer:


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Feb 3, 2021)

_Inside_ is one of my favorite games. It's not free (I think it's a one-time $3.99 purchase on the app store), but it's an action/horror platformer with a lot of puzzles. The plot is kind of up to interpretation: there's no lore explanation and a lot of people chalk it up to symbolism. The atmosphere is chilling, the gameplay is super simple, everything about it is just an extremely interesting experience. It's from the same people who made LIMBO if anyone is familiar with that game
The link to purchase it on Steam: https://store.steampowered.com/app/304430/INSIDE/

Another one that I've enjoyed is Oxenfree. It's a supernatural thriller. You have to explore a military island's cryptic past after an overnight party-gone-wrong, and it has multiple endings depending on which course of action you decide to take as you solve the mystery. I played it on my phone but you can also play it on PS4, Linux, Windows, and Xbox
The link to the website, where you can purchase it for different platforms: https://nightschoolstudio.com/oxenfree/


----------



## HyenaDev (Apr 14, 2021)

Not sure if y'all are interested, but I've been creating a Furry Visual Novel that you can play for free!

You can check it out here: https://hyenadev.itch.io/londons-aesop


----------



## Kyrick (May 19, 2021)

I came across a game on Steam which is currently a free demo. Star Shift. It has a storyline which i'm currently progressing through. Top down space battles, side scolling dungeons and (I can't stress this enough) _kick ass _techno music.
They have a Discord server to keep up to date on too. It's awesome that I found it and plugged 4 hours into it on my first run.









						Star Shift Legacy on Steam
					

The year is 2357. Humans have explored the stars and colonized many worlds under the authority of the Earth Systems Alliance (ESA). Amidst the chaos of a civil war, what would be your legacy?




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## Shahf the Wolfo (Jun 5, 2021)

If anyone is interested there's a text-based adventure game I've been working on with another fur that's on itch.io. It's more several games but they're all hosted in the same place. It features adventuring, spelunking and NSFW content so be warned now!

You can check it here: https://furventure-games.itch.io/furry-text-adventure-games


----------



## dastergast (Jun 5, 2021)

Shahf the Wolfo said:


> If anyone is interested there's a text-based adventure game I've been working on that's on itch.io. It's more several games but they're all hosted in the same place. It features adventuring, spelunking and NSFW content so be warned now!
> 
> You can check it here: https://furventure-games.itch.io/furry-text-adventure-games


Checked that out. Pretty unique. Including ascii art as an idea?


----------



## Saiba Foxy (Jun 6, 2021)

ONLY for those who are looking for an ADULT furry game!!
A super sonic like hack and slay sex platformer is in development:









						Arma's Quest (+18) by MundaneEscapists
					

Arma dilleon, an elite knight is sent to a seemingly suicidal mission to slay a dragon




					mundaneescapists.itch.io
				




You can check the free demo, which is overwhelmingly good, even though it's in an early stage of the working progress.
They are working constantly hard at it, and more is about to come <3
Have fun my friends


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Feb 13, 2022)

Here is a free point and click furry game.









						Purrgatory on Steam
					

A slice-of-death visual novel about making friends, cracking cat puns, and waiting for eternity to pass.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## SolDirix (Mar 6, 2022)

Here's a game I am solo-developing:

A2 Zygon - A retro bullet hell, with anthro characters!
Demo and wishlist available: https://store.steampowered.com/app/1910490/A2_Zygon/


----------



## Windpriest (Mar 17, 2022)

Whalefall - a fantasy RPG with muscular birds just launched on Kickstarter


----------



## Scootie (May 14, 2022)

Hey there, my name is Scootie, I've been directing the development of a fighting game titled Blazing Worldstars





You can follow us on *Twitter*, our current demo for v0.2 is playable on *Itch.io*, and see our updates more in depth on *Patreon*
We're still early in development and working our way to v0.3 (The current UI you see in the video above). Our team is small, but we want to make a great fighting game experience that isn't just a focus on competitive play.​


----------



## TheCrocWhoSoldTheWorld (May 28, 2022)

Has anyone in here mentioned Yo Noid 2?
https://noid.pizza


----------



## Kope (Jul 8, 2022)

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1357860/Fuga_Melodies_of_Steel/ 
I think they self published and ended up losing money, but they are coming out with a sequel and I really think it’s a hidden gem!


----------



## bluezcherry (Jul 18, 2022)

There's several pages here, so I'm not sure if these games have been mentioned before, but I'd like to recommend them!
*OFF *- was pretty popular back in 2016, at least to my knowledge. Surreal, somewhat horror leaning, and great characters! Originally in French but has been translated a few different times. Awesome artwork. Has a few cool secrets as well. Downloadable on the fandom wiki here
*John Doe* - short surreal visual novel about meeting someone strange. Definitely a horror, a bit mind bending and has some fascinating possibilities with the story. Also, if you're into it, the guy you meet is pretty cute, for a stalker! Mind the warnings on the itch.io page, here.

and finally, not free to play, but *We Know The Devil *is a fascinating little visual novel about three teens trying to survive a night at summer camp while fighting the devil. Multiple endings, and for those interested, a very queer story. has interesting little worldbuilding details, and always, always someone falls under the devil's spell, it's just a question of who gets out again. (currently, the game is $6.66 on Steam, here, but I believe I bought it on sale a few years ago.)


----------



## YAYBANANA (Nov 17, 2022)

If you love the gameplay of the Sonic the Hedgehog series then I highly recommend these games: 

*Freedom Planet 2*








						Save 10% on Freedom Planet 2 on Steam
					

The fast paced platforming of Freedom Planet returns! Become a full-time cartoon heroine and use abilities and items suited to your play style to explore the world of Avalice and defend its animal citizens!




					store.steampowered.com
				




*Spark the Electric Jester 3*








						Save 50% on Spark the Electric Jester 3 on Steam
					

High speed 3D action platformer! Join Spark on his latest adventure.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## Pomorek (Nov 17, 2022)

In the other thread I splurged so much about STALKER Anomaly - but I forgot to mention that this behemoth of around 9 GB download is available completely free and it works standalone, no strings attached:








						S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Anomaly mod for S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Call of Pripyat
					

The stand-alone mod S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Anomaly aims to be the most stable and customizable experience for fans of the S.T.A.L.K.E.R. games. It's powered by the Monolith 64-bit engine, a custom fork of the X-Ray engine.




					www.moddb.com


----------



## folvaen (Dec 13, 2022)

Just finished purrgatory on steam! quite short, and quite sweet. It's also free!

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1713610/Purrgatory/



My favourite game of all time is Chicory though-- would especially recommend if you do any sort of art, be it visual, written, or performed, etc. 

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1123450/Chicory_A_Colorful_Tale/


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 13, 2022)

Is mob games indie? I'm guessing, but maybe not. Project Playtime is free to play and the trailer was lit. It's kinda DbD with a new coat of paint, but it's pretty fun!









						PROJECT: PLAYTIME on Steam
					

PROJECT: PLAYTIME is a Free-to-Play multiplayer horror game where six players attempt to create one giant toy while surviving a terrifying monster that roams the toy factory. A seventh player controls the monster and is given only one goal: Find and kill everyone.




					store.steampowered.com


----------

